# Steve Jobs The Last Of The Great Tyrants (article) And His Last Days



## MA-Caver (Oct 8, 2011)

Two interesting articles about the man whose passing and was mourned by the world.



> SAN FRANCISCO  The first time Steve Jobs ever bullied anyone was in  the third grade. He and some pals basically destroyed the teacher, he  once said.
> 
> For the next half-century, Mr. Jobs never let up. He  chewed out subordinates and partners who failed to deliver, trashed  competitors who did not measure up and told know-it-all pundits to take a  hike. He had a vision of greatness that he wielded to reshape the  computer, telephone and entertainment industries, and he would brook no  compromise.
> Maybe it is only the despair people feel about the  stagnating American economy, but the announcement of the death of the  Apple cofounder Wednesday seemed to mark the end of something: in an era  of limits, Mr. Jobs was the last great tyrant.
> ...





> CHARLES DUHIGG, 	On Thursday October 6, 2011, 9:25 pm EDT
> Over the last few months, a steady stream of  visitors to Palo Alto, Calif., called an old friends home number and  asked if he was well enough to entertain visitors, perhaps for the last  time.
> In February, Steven P. Jobs had learned that, after years of  fighting cancer, his time was becoming shorter. He quietly told a few  acquaintances, and they, in turn, whispered to others. And so a  pilgrimage began.
> 
> ...


----------

